# Neil Young Live at Massey Hall 1971



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I picked up the CD / DVD set last night. For Neil fans this really is a must have.

I watched the DVD last night. 

His guitar playing was better than at any other point in his career as was his voice. I was amazed by how few detectable clams there were. Neil isn't really know for precision and granted the material isn't exactly Mahavishnu in terms of complexity, but he was bang on. 

Perhaps the best versions of "Old Man" and several other Neil classics I have EVER heard. 


Most importantly, the spartan arrangements allow the beauty of the songs to really shine. 

This is the Neil Young album I have been waiting for. 

I love it.
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Old Man

Fabulous!!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Just an amazing album.
Funny, a good old freind of mine in high school went to this show and he taped it with his little cassette recorder. We use to listen to it all the time.

Pete


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Just an amazing album.
> Funny, a good old freind of mine in high school went to this show and he taped it with his little cassette recorder. We use to listen to it all the time.
> 
> Pete




For me, this was a perfect Neil Young show. Although I enjoy some of his electric stuff, I believe his real strength is when it's just him, a guitar and a piano.

I'd love to see Neil, Gordon Lightfoot and James Taylor in a show. I could die a contented fan after that.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Milkman said:


> For me, this was a perfect Neil Young show. Although I enjoy some of his electric stuff, I believe his real strength is when it's just him, a guitar and a piano.
> 
> I'd love to see Neil, Gordon Lightfoot and James Taylor in a show. I could die a contented fan after that.


I did a show with James Taylor earlier this year......simply fantastic !!!!!
.....and the nicest guy. Yeah that would be a great threesome to see. Don't know the order I'd like to see them in. Maybe Lightfoot first, as he was a bit of a pioneer for those other two. 

Pete


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

faracaster said:


> I did a show with James Taylor earlier this year......simply fantastic !!!!!
> .....and the nicest guy. Yeah that would be a great threesome to see. Don't know the order I'd like to see them in. Maybe Lightfoot first, as he was a bit of a pioneer for those other two.
> 
> Pete


beg your pardon!?

You did a show with JT?

Holy crap!

Yes I get the distinct impression that Taylor is a very warm and humble person, but I've never had the pleasure of meeting him.


As for the order of such a show, I could imagine it in ANY order. All three are giants IMO.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I've listened to Massey Hall a lot. I think Neil's voice was bloody perfect at this time in his career.
I'm really glad they released it.


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

In the early 1960s, I graduated from High School in Winnipeg and Neil Young and the Squires were the band at my graduation. I had seen that band around Winnipeg a number of times at Community Hall and other school dances, along with other bands such as Burton Cummings and the Devrons and Chad Allen and the Expressions (with Randy Bachmann). 

I was always struck that Neil Young was a very different breed of cat and had a way about him that made me think that this guy was going somewhere. Well my instincts were right when I stood in line at the Bay to buy the first Buffalo Springfield album, and there he was!

I have all his albums and DVDs and enjoy the music from all of his incarnations. I also enjoyed the Massey Hall concert. His is a true enigma and a musical gem!

_"Back then people closed their eyes and listened to music. Today there's a lot of images that go with the music. A lot of music is crap and it's all commercial and the images are all trying to sell the record." Neil Young _


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

dwagar said:


> I've listened to Massey Hall a lot. I think Neil's voice was bloody perfect at this time in his career.
> I'm really glad they released it.



I agree

I put the DVD on while in bed figuring I'd fall asleep after a couple of songs. I couldn't look away and watched the entire show from start to finish.

I'm amazed it wasn't released much earlier.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bluecoyote said:


> In the early 1960s, I graduated from High School in Winnipeg and Neil Young and the Squires were the band at my graduation. I had seen that band around Winnipeg a number of times at Community Hall and other school dances, along with other bands such as Burton Cummings and the Devrons and Chad Allen and the Expressions (with Randy Bachmann).
> 
> I was always struck that Neil Young was a very different breed of cat and had a way about him that made me think that this guy was going somewhere. Well my instincts were right when I stood in line at the Bay to buy the first Buffalo Springfield album, and there he was!
> 
> ...



Most folks who like Neil, LOVE Neil.

I watched The Last Waltz (again) last week. There's a light shining from that man. Some things go beyond rationalization and explanation.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll definitely check this out. I happened to LOVE the Heart of Gold / Prarie Wind concert DVD from last year. Some people thought it was too mellow and old, but I thought that show was a total gem. I will be interesting to compare to the young Neil.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Robboman said:


> I'll definitely check this out. I happened to LOVE the Heart of Gold / Prarie Wind concert DVD from last year. Some people thought it was too mellow and old, but I thought that show was a total gem. I will be interesting to compare to the young Neil.


I'm pretty sure you'll love it and the DVD / CD package is a good deal.





I have yet to see the DVD you referenced but it's on my wish list.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Didn't realize this came with a DVD! Going to pick it up today!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

adamthemute said:


> Didn't realize this came with a DVD! Going to pick it up today!


Yeah the DVD is pretty cool (if a bit wierd).

It's very grainy and almost black and white. Neil is resplendent in his blue makinaw. In some scenes we see a reel to reel tape deck sitting on a chair in the performance area (and no sign of Neil).


But it's still Neil at his best and well worth the trip to the store.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

I got it awhile ago(CD not the DVD) and think it is definitely Neil at his best.

The Needle and the damage done, Ohio, Old Man, On the way home are probably my favourite tracks


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

jroberts said:


> I currently have an all-Neil iPod. 240-some-odd Neil songs, including the Massey Hall Concert. Needless to say, I'm a fan.


I hear ya. I have umpteen cds, a bunch of tapes somewhere, and a bunch of bootleg stuff too!

Now if he would just release Time Fades Away on cd I would be a very happy man. One of my favourite albums.

TG


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...neil is quite capable of singing and playing in tune.

i saw him at the cne in the early-mid 90s. opening was blues traveller, faith no more and pearl jam. neil came on after about two hours of youthful chaos. the moshers displayed incredible reverence to the man.

neil's touring band was booker and the mgs. perhaps he was a bit humbled to be performing with such legendary sidemen. whatever the case, he sang and played note-perfect.

-dh


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

The heart of gold/praire wind DVD is well worth the time spent watching it. There are some great moments for Neil on this one and don't bypass the credits, he does a solo song to an empty house ... great stuff.


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

*I was handcuffed, I was born & raised*



jroberts said:


> As a Neil die-hard, I'm really looking forward to the 8 CD, 2 DVD set of unreleased material from between 1963 and 1972 that is apparantly coming out at some point this year. It's going to be Volume 1 of the Archives series (Massey Hall being vol. 3 and Fillmore East being vol. 2). Check it out:
> 
> http://www.repriserecords.com/neilarchives/



Can't wait to pick up that box-set for sure. I will start saving up my milk money now! I also agree fully that it is time to re-release "Time Fades Away" on CD, so that I can fill the hole in the Neil Young CD collection!

_Back in Canada I spent my days
Riding subways through a haze
I was handcuffed, I was born & raised
Son, don't be home too late
Try to get back by eight
Son, don't wait till the break of day
'Cause you know how time fades away.
Time fades away
You know how time fades away._


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Man I love that tune. Now I will be singing it all day! 

I just watched the promo for the archive. Oh man I cannot wait!! I REALLY want to hear those unreleased studio tracks . . .

TG





bluecoyote said:


> Can't wait to pick up that box-set for sure. I will start saving up my milk money now! I also agree fully that it is time to re-release "Time Fades Away" on CD, so that I can fill the hole in the Neil Young CD collection!
> 
> _Back in Canada I spent my days
> Riding subways through a haze
> ...


----------

